# Roadside chicken



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2015)

I've had this recipe for several years now and it got shuffled to the back of the recipe book and lost. I was recently cleaning house and rediscovered it. It can be found all over the internet and I'm not sure who the original recipe is from. I had chicken breasts and everything else so I decided this is what's for dinner tomorrow. 

Here's the recipe:

ROADSIDE CHICKEN
1 cup white vinegar 
1/2 cup veg oil 
1/4 cup worcestershire sauce 
1 TBS Sea or Kosher salt 
1 TBS white sugar 
1 tsp garlic powder 
1 tsp onion powder 
1 tsp white pepper 
1/2 tsp celery salt 

Blend everything together, and marinate 2-4 hours. You will need this mixture for basting while cooking. I'd suggest making a fresh batch and not to use the mix that you used to marinate the chicken in. 

My plan is this. Both breasts I have are frozen so I am going to marinate and thaw in the fridge overnight. I will make a fresh batch of sauce for basting tomorrow. 
Chicken will be grilled over high heat, flipped and  basted every five minutes or so. 

Now about the breasts. As you can see in the photo one is small one is massive. Safeway has been having what they call hand cut chicken and all of the breasts are lunkers. They have also been a few bucks a pound less than the other bulk breasts which is where the smaller one came from. Not sure where they are getting these Arnold Schwarzenegger chickens but for now it's what we are buying because they are cheap. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 22, 2015






Anyways that's it for tonight, more tomorrow evening!


----------



## b-one (Jun 22, 2015)

His and her sizes! I've wanted to do this recipe for awhile.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like a great recipe Case !  Will wait for an update tomorrow !   Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 22, 2015)

I wjll be watching.  The brine looks good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2015)

T-minus 4 hours to Smoke Off!!  I have to decide what sides to do. Blazin hot here so it's going to be something light.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay here's what the side dish is composed of!





















Smoke away!!!


----------



## gary s (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking Good

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh no forgot this guy goes in too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2015)

Used the pull string blender to chop the cilantro








Ten pulls and done!








Smoke away!!!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm watching


----------



## gary s (Jun 23, 2015)

I like Cilantro 

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2015)

Corn is done. Indirect heat in the husk for 30-40 while the mini was warming up. Direct heat to char a bit for not very long at all. When ya hear a pop it's time to flip the corn! After you get all sides pull the corn! 



















Then if you're short on time, like I am, put the corn in the freezer! 


Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2015)

Times may vary but I have found with our freezer,  15-20 minutes is enough time too cool most things off. 

So get yourself a blue plate your favorite knife and get those kernels off the cob.







Get out your bucket out of the fridge that has everything else in it.







Dump your blue plate into the bucket







Mix. There you have it grilled corn salad. Nice and light on a hot night. I'll post all the particulars later or tomorrow for all ya alls that need directions and tablespoon measurements. 

Now onto the chicken. Have to wait a bit as the wife is mowing the yard and doesn't want dinner for another hour or so....


Smoke away!!!


----------



## b-one (Jun 23, 2015)

Wish my wife would mow the grass! But as long as she does the dishes I'll keep her around!!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm inspired! Roadside Chicken is on the menu for tomorrow's dinner. I have chicken marinating in the fridge as we speak.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2015)

The Grande Finale! 

For those looking for a new easy to please menu, that is easy to make and good on a sultry evening, these two dishes are spot on! 

It's been a while since I grilled the perfect meal for my wife. The last one was the burger that made her decide she didn't want to be a vegetarian anymore, she was my fiancé back then. 

The chicken the salad, both keeper recipes!!!

Went indirect for a while, until the breasts hit 130-135. 

Did what the mini does best and pulled the pot and finished on the coals.  I basted every 10-15 minutes when they were indirect cooking. Every 5 when on the grill. With that here's the photos. 













Don't care what anyone says, I'll use the savings and one second less than thermapen to buy more meat!







This vaster is from Harbor Freight. Gets run through the dishwasher and is 7-9 years old. 







Gotta baste, flip, baste. Do this again in five minutes or ten. 







When they start looking like this it's time to move to the grill. Which with the mini means pull the pot and get jiggy with it! 







After basting and flipping every 5 minutes or so the chicken starts looking like this.

http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/23/5776b9aaaeec4296d5dc80b4ef47a87b.jpg[/IMG

Take it off the heat

[IMG]http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/23/53f1a639f4ce0b25d2aef710b7377fd9.jpg

Slice it (rest if you can) 







Plate it and eat it! 














ENJOY!!!!



Smoke away!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2015)

AK1 said:


> I'm inspired! Roadside Chicken is on the menu for tomorrow's dinner. I have chicken marinating in the fridge as we speak.



It's going on the menu here! I'd like to try it with a spatched chicken. I think the dark meat would really shine!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 23, 2015)

That looks fantastic! Moist, juicy... Wow. Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

AK1 said:


> That looks fantastic! Moist, juicy... Wow. Enjoy your dinner.



Thanks! It was tasty! When the wife says it's a keeper that's always a good thing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

Okay, here is the recipe (loosely) for the grilled corn salad

6 ears of corn, grilled and charred. (cool completely prior to mixing with other ingredients.)

2 bell peppers (any color will do)  chopped to size of corn kernels

bunch of cherry, pear, or grape tomatoes quartered (started with a small container)

1 Avocado cut into 1/4"-3/8" chunks

1 small red onion finely diced (scallions could be used too)

3-4 Garlic cloves minced

1 jalapeno finely diced

3 limes - juice and zest

Bunch of Cilantro chopped

1 can Black Beans (red or chili beans even garbanzo would work) 

1/2 cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Salt, Black pepper, Chipotle powder to taste


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks great,


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great,


Thanks Adam! It is a tasty recipe for chicken and the corn salad is fantastic too. Just realized I could have used the vacuum tumbler to marinate the chicken!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

I love this photo, cool how the smoke showed up!













18926938468_8d0c25b567_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 24, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2015)

That's some Mighty Tasty looking Chicken right there!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Sides look Great too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Case!!

Bear


----------



## xray (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the look at the grilled corn salad. I will have to try once we get sick of eating it off the cob!!  That's some sexy chicken too!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's some Mighty Tasty looking Chicken right there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Bear!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

Xray said:


> Thanks for the look at the grilled corn salad. I will have to try once we get sick of eating it off the cob!! That's some sexy chicken too!!


Thank you! its good stuff.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

I hate to say it but this stuff is addicting. I ate the leftovers for lunch (which wasn't enough)! I want more! The wife wants me to make it again this week!


----------



## tropics (Jun 24, 2015)

Case That looks fantastic.I have 10 Thighs and Legs brineing now,they will be in the Mini tomorrow

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

tropics said:


> Case That looks fantastic.I have 10 Thighs and Legs brineing now,they will be in the Mini tomorrow
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

Are using the roadside brine? If so you are in for a treat!


----------



## tropics (Jun 24, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Richie!
> 
> Are using the roadside brine? If so you are in for a treat!


Had I seen this earlier I would have done some that way,I know were I can find the step by step when I do.

Richie


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like it turned out great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 24, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks like it turned out great!



Thank you it was FANTASTIC!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 24, 2015)

Dang Case !  Very nice man... I gotta get some of that stuff going soon !  That looks way too tasty to not fire up the Mini & do a little indirect/direct smokin !  Awesome thread !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 25, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Dang Case ! Very nice man... I gotta get some of that stuff going soon ! That looks way too tasty to not fire up the Mini & do a little indirect/direct smokin ! Awesome thread !


Thanks Justin! Its good stuff!


----------



## gary s (Jun 25, 2015)

That's a nice looking meal, Chicken looks fantastic, the sides  "well just look at the picture"  all my favorite stuff 

Well done,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 25, 2015)

gary s said:


> That's a nice looking meal, Chicken looks fantastic, the sides  "well just look at the picture"  all my favorite stuff
> 
> Well done,
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary! All of its tasty stuff! I highly recommend all of it! My only complaint is two breasts wasn't enough!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 27, 2015)

DS, Awesome looking meal !!!


----------



## driedstick (Jun 27, 2015)

Dang it man sorry I'm so late to this party looks great may have to try it this weekend since it is so hot here - great post = POINTS!!!!

A full smoker is  a happy smoker

DS


----------



## ak1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, I did a batch,and although it was very tasty, pretty much everyone thought the vinegar taste was a little bit to strong.

Mind you, I used plain white. Do you think if I used less than the 1 cup it would be better? Or perhaps use a different vinegar.


----------



## floridasteve (Jun 28, 2015)

The problem with this site is  that looking at all of the scrumptious pictures always makes me hungry.!   If my wife ever succeed in getting me to go on a diet, I'll have to stop visiting here. LOL  :drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> The problem with this site is that looking at all of the scrumptious pictures always makes me hungry.! If my wife ever succeed in getting me to go on a diet, I'll have to stop visiting here. LOL


Ha you got that right!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 24, 2015)

Love the looks of your 'Boobs' , Case , thanks for the look . I haven't done this in a long time , I normally just SPOG and Smoke.

Last time I did this , I called it "Pickle Park Bird" . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Roadside sounds better ( especially if you know the Trucker slang and know what I mean).

Have fun and  . . .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 24, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Love the looks of your 'Boobs' , Case , thanks for the look . I haven't done this in a long time , I normally just SPOG and Smoke.
> 
> Last time I did this , I called it "Pickle Park Bird" .
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan! sure is tasty chicken!


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 11, 2015)

I made this on the Weber OTP last night.

The only thing I changed was to substitute piquillo peppers for the red and green bell peppers (I'm not too fond of raw peppers)

I also wimped out on the garlic a little because I had meetings in work today, but next time.....

Kudos to you, a great recipe and so simple.

Thanks 

Robin


----------



## dingo007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Trying Roadside chicken right now. Using Cases brine...had to leave it for 48 hrs as the wife was crook last night.
Into the mini they go....results in a bit...












image.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Mar 15, 2016


----------



## dingo007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Well...it came out very tasty. A little to much vinegar... Which is no doubt a result of the long brine, but still very much a keeper in my household. Even my 3YO boy ate it...who doesn't like chicken! (Loves beef, pork and even spicy ribs ... But won't touch chicken?)













image.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Mar 15, 2016


















image.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Mar 15, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dingo007 said:


> Well...it came out very tasty. A little to much vinegar... Which is no doubt a result of the long brine, but still very much a keeper in my household. Even my 3YO boy ate it...who doesn't like chicken! (Loves beef, pork and even spicy ribs ... But won't touch chicken?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice smoke Dingo! 

How's the road trip going?


----------



## dingo007 (Mar 23, 2016)

Going great thanks Case. We're in upstate SC for a few more weeks then we'll be Travelling again
Did you get your chamber set up?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2016)

Dingo007 said:


> Going great thanks Case. We're in upstate SC for a few more weeks then we'll be Travelling again
> Did you get your chamber set up?


Great! If you are working North stop in Coinjock North Carolina. The Coinjock Marina has an awesome 32oz. prime rib meal!
 

I haven't got it set up yet. Too many other honey-do's this year. I hope to have time to get it up and running sometime this summer.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 17, 2016)

Been a while since I have done RS Chicken, this has me drooling!


----------



## gopher darbid (May 17, 2016)

Wow that looks amazing, definitely on my 'to try' list. That corn salad sounds perfect for these warmer days!


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 16, 2016)

I've been looking for a new chicken marinade


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 16, 2016)

CrippledCracker said:


> I've been looking for a new chicken marinade


It's addicting!


----------



## briggy (Sep 3, 2016)

Decided to try this one on the regular gas griller tonight.  Looks great!


----------

